# Liquid sloshing around



## Ancasta (Oct 5, 2011)

I have had Ibs symptoms for about 5 years. It is now getting worse. It used to bother me once in awhile when I ate bad but now it doesn't matter what I eat or drink, every day is miserable. Off and on I have had a strange symptom. It feels like there is a ton of liquid sloshing around in my stomach. This used to be once in awhile but since I began taking fiber (about a week ago) all symptoms have gotten worse including this. I do drink quite a bit of water, but not excessive. This feeling is there all day long but get worse in the afternoon which is when the D finally calms down. When I bend over to pick something up, when I shift the way I am sitting or laying I can feel and hear a loud sloshing noise. In turn this make me feel nauseous. Between the pain, the Diarrhea, and this sloshing, I barely can eat. Also does anyone else pass long strings of mucous. There are times that this is all I pass along with what I think is yellow acid of some sort. I'm young, I only weigh 98 pounds, I have two kids, I homeschool and I am so overwhelmed and scared. My doctor told me that I shouldn't take Immodium because I could become dependant on it. So I am only taking fiber and it's only making me worse. Any advice, any over the counter stuff that I can try?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

One can't become "dependent" on Imodium. So I would go ahead and use that when necessary or when you want to. All the Dr's love to think that fiber is the cure all for IBS but truly it does in deed make some of us worse. It can help some people I guess.... but it can also make other's feel worse.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

If your doctor told you that you can become dependent on imodium in the same way an addict becomes addicted to crack or similar then he needs to go back to medical school.Change your doctor and take as many imodium as and when necessary.Good luck


----------



## katiebabe (May 30, 2011)

Hi I can relate to the sloshing feeling like its full of liquid and food not being digested properly. but my stomach also feels like its being pumped with gas and air and like someone is winding me,I can't walk for long its that unpleasant and painful. Do you get this? Its totally out of hand and I'm at the end of my tether trying to get some relief from it xx


----------

